
Show HN: CarAdvisor – A technology based car recommendation engine - AtticusTheGreat
http://caradvisor.io
======
wyldfire
That's pretty cool! Where did you get the data?

Is there a plan to sell advertising or get referral revenue?

~~~
AtticusTheGreat
Possibly referral revenue at some point. At this point I'm refining and
expanding on the design.

